# Betta Prices



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay, I don't really know how to ask this, but I'm going to try:

What are the prices of bettas? I know there's not really an easy way to answer this due to variation in colour and finnage. But how do you tell how much a betta is worth? What is generally worth more out of the different fin-types?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Depends on the genetics... I usually wouldnt pay more then 25 bucks for a male that is of very good genes


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most expensive bettas in terms of finnage are probably halfmoon dragonscales. The most expensive colour I believe is metallic gold. I would pay quite a bit for a metallic gold halfmoon dragonscale pretty sure it would be much more than 25


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL thats why i said usually... cuz if somebody offered me a gold dragonscale halfmoon i would probably pay what they want lol. At franks hes got some for 50 bucks, but i dont see too much difference between a $50 and a $20 betta in that circumstance.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If anyone gets one, pics pics pics  accompanied by a very long video please lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think the gold halfmoons are that impressive, I like this one better:


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Generally I wouldn't pay over $20 for a male. Not more than $10 for a female. Not more than $40 for a young breedable pair.

^ Probably because I have 30+ bettas in my basement. C:


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

This fish is black copper color, butterfly and piebald pattern. Black copper carries the metallic gene (copper). You can see the shine through the rays of the fins. Whereas butterfly and piebald both are attributed to the marble gene.

Dragonscale is also "metallic". It's a fish with metallic body with thick distinct shiny scales and colored fins. Dragons come from breeders intensifying the metallic layer and now they are striving for "full masks" meaning the whole head is covered with the dragon scaling. Exact opposite to the piebald of this fish pictured.

He's actually a very interesting fish. If you breed him with a sibling female with similar genes, the offsprings will throw you lots of surprises, from clones of parents to nothing like it. 

The fish in the picture would likely be a $20 fish if you import, $15 local. He's young so got lots of potential.

LFS nowadays bring in okay-to-very good quality halfmoons for dirt cheap. If you're lucky and have time to spend screening through all their stock you may find a hidden gem somewhere.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Forgot to mention...just be very careful about his fins. If you look carefully, the tail fin of this male is jagged (extended rays) and doesn't form the smooth edge as would a perfect "D".

This is a sign that this fish's line has been over inbred. Time to outcross with some fresh blood for good measure and luck


----------

